

Weekend Project: Viral Marketing Done Right - alexrothenberg
http://awesome-site-staging.heroku.com/

======
elisee
At first I was misled into thinking this was just a site making fun of
contentless startup landing pages.

It's actually about testing your email formatting / sending. The full article
is located at: [http://www.alexrothenberg.com/2011/10/24/using-letter-
opener...](http://www.alexrothenberg.com/2011/10/24/using-letter-opener-to-
view-sent-email-on-a-server.html)

------
bomatson
Clever copy...

